# Conversion Value of HGVC points to RCI



## terces (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm still in the educating process before buying.  If we buy HGVC points, and decide at some point to convert them to RCI points, can anyone tell me what the conversion rate rate would be, or if this would even make sense?


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 2, 2017)

Owners do not "convert" HGVC points to RCI points, instead there is a separate point chart based on unit size and season for RCI properties, priced in HGVC points.  For example, an RCI 2BR Red season will cost 4800 HGVC points, a 1BR is 3400 points in Red season, etc.

Kurt


----------



## Panina (Dec 2, 2017)

I own HGVC.  I have not had success in RCI getting higher end trade properties using my HGVC account.  My suggestion is not to buy HGVC to trade in RCI.  There are many other alternatives with lower maintenance fees.  

If you are looking to trade and want an HGVC property, an alternative would be to acquire an HGVC affiliate property as many of them also trade in Interval where I have had success trading into higher end properties.  For example I own an affiliate on Marco Island at Eagles Nest.  It can be traded within HGVC, Interval and RCI.


----------



## terces (Dec 2, 2017)

Panina - did Hilton have right of first refusal when you purchased the Marco Island property?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2017)

My experience in booking RCI thru HGVC has been positive.
I booked these five thru HGVC... 
Manhattan Club, Umbrella Beach, Four Winds, Palm Beach Shores & Angels Camp.
.


----------



## Panina (Dec 3, 2017)

terces said:


> Panina - did Hilton have right of first refusal when you purchased the Marco Island property?


There is no ROFR at Eagles Nest, Marco Island.


----------



## hurnik (Dec 4, 2017)

Panina said:


> I own HGVC.  I have not had success in RCI getting higher end trade properties using my HGVC account.  My suggestion is not to buy HGVC to trade in RCI.  There are many other alternatives with lower maintenance fees.
> 
> If you are looking to trade and want an HGVC property, an alternative would be to acquire an HGVC affiliate property as many of them also trade in Interval where I have had success trading into higher end properties.  For example I own an affiliate on Marco Island at Eagles Nest.  It can be traded within HGVC, Interval and RCI.



I think it depends on when and how flexible you are, in terms of getting "good" trades.
Getting into the Grand Bliss (Nuevo Vallarta) is a good example of a higher end RCI propery that I've gotten into and it was a specific week (granted, during June, so not peak season).
I think there's 3-4 DVC you can get into (but you need an OGS like 2 years in advance)

However, I would also agree that you should not buy HGVC *just* for RCI access.


----------



## jnsrusty (Dec 5, 2017)

I like the flexibility and the point stretching ability that RCI access offers.  If you are patient and book well in advance, you should be able to set an OGS and book a high end RCI property.  I have successfully booked Bay Club, MarBrisa and Carlsbad Seapointe through RCI for considerably less points than if I went through HGVC.  You do have to take into account that you will have to pay a higher booking fee through RCI, however.


----------

